# countdown



## pumbaa (22. Dezember 2003)

hallo

also ich kenn mich noch nicht so aus und hoffe das mir hier einer oder eine  von euch vielleicht helfen kann!

ich will einen counterdownzähler in meine page einbauen. die page basiert nur auf html. 

der counter sollte monate, tage, stunden, minuten und sekunden anzeigen bis zu einem bestimmten tag und uhrzeit runterzählen. wenn die zeit runtergezählt wurde soll eine taxt erscheinen.
weiterhin soll der counterdown nicht in einer inbox oder auf einem layer stehen.

ich wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen würdet!

also ein danke geht schon mal im voraus raus für eure bemühungen.

mfg pumbaa


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumbaa _
> *
> weiterhin soll der counterdown nicht in einer inbox oder auf einem layer stehen.
> *


Hallo,

1) was verstehst du unter inbox - bei mir ist das der Ordner in dem neue Emails einsortiert werden, was aber in dem zusammenhang wenig sinn machen würde.

2) Warum nicht auf einem Layer? Oder anders gefragt darf er in <span> Tags stehen?

bye


----------



## pumbaa (30. Dezember 2003)

hmm muß dir ehrlich sagen das mir die span-tags nix sagen! 

und mit der inbox meinte ich  das ein kleines weißes schriftfeld kommt und das sieht doof aus 
und wenn er auf einem layer liegt dann hatte ich schon die probleme das es in dream weaver richtig angezeigt wurde aber dann im inet explorer nicht mehr! 
nun weiß ich aber nicht ob ich was falsch gemacht hab oder es normal so ist!
und deswegen will ich es nur als text ausgabe haben!

wäre echt super nett wenn du oder andere mir doch ncoh helfen könnten!

naja hoffe du kannst nun was damit anfangen! 

bis denne pumbaa


----------



## mexximillian (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich würde dir ja empfehlen einfach auf den Dreamwaver zu verzichten  

zu den <span> tags ----> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/text/bereiche.htm#inline

ansonsten bin ich leider kein großer JS freak, ich würd einfach mal  Googlen 

greetz max


----------



## mexximillian (30. Dezember 2003)

Da hab ich doch was für dich gefunden...müsstest du nur noch anpassen.....


```
<head>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
// Javascript Countdown
// Version 1.0 1/20/2000
// by TDavid at http://www.tdscripts.com/
var now = new Date();
var event = new Date("Sep 29 2001 00:00:01");
var seconds = (event - now) / 1000;
var minutes = seconds / 60;
var hours = minutes / 60;
var days = hours / 24;
ID=window.setTimeout("update();", 1000);
function update() {
now = new Date();
seconds = (event - now) / 1000;
seconds = Math.round(seconds);
minutes = seconds / 60;
minutes = Math.round(minutes);
hours = minutes / 60;
hours = Math.round(hours);
days = hours / 24;
days = Math.round(days);
document.form1.days.value = days;
document.form1.hours.value = hours;
document.form1.minutes.value = minutes;
document.form1.seconds.value = seconds;
ID=window.setTimeout("update();",1000);
}
// --></script>
</head>


<body>

<p><font face="Arial" size="3">Countdown To September 29, 2001, at 12:00: </font></p>
<form name="form1"><p>Days <input type="text" name="days" value="0" size="3"> Hours
<input type="text" name="hours" value="0" size="4"> Minutes
 <input type="text" name="minutes" value="0"
size="7"> Seconds <input type="text" name="seconds" value="0" size="7"> </p>
</form>

</body>
```

greetz :-D


----------



## Fabian H (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mal was gebastelt.

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="content-type"
              content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
        <title>Countdown mit JavaScript</title>

        <script type="text/javascript">
        function countDown()
        {
            oTime     = new Date();
            iStampNow = oTime.getTime();

            oTime.setFullYear(2004);
            oTime.setMonth(0);
            oTime.setDate(01);
            oTime.setHours(0);
            oTime.setMinutes(0);
            oTime.setSeconds(0);

            iStampFuture = oTime.getTime();
                if ( iStampFuture - iStampNow > 0 ) {
                oTime.setTime( iStampFuture - iStampNow );

                window.document.getElementById("oCountDownDays").innerHTML
                    = Math.round((iStampFuture - iStampNow) / 1000 / 84000);
                window.document.getElementById("oCountDownHours").innerHTML
                    = oTime.getHours() - 1;
                window.document.getElementById("oCountDownMinutes").innerHTML
                    = oTime.getMinutes();
                window.document.getElementById("oCountDownSeconds").innerHTML
                    = oTime.getSeconds();

                setTimeout( "countDown();", 1000 );
            } else {
                window.document.getElementById('oAllDate').innerHTML
                    = "Willkommen zu Sylvester 2003";
            }
        }
        </script>
    </head>
    <body onLoad="countDown();">
        <h1>Countdown mit JavaScript</h1>
        Zeit bis Sylvester:
        <br>
        <span id="oAllDate">
            <span id="oCountDownDays"></span> Tage,
            <span id="oCountDownHours"></span> Stunden,
            <span id="oCountDownMinutes"></span> Minuten,
            <span id="oCountDownSeconds"></span> Sekunden
        </span>
    </body>
</html>
```

Ps: du musst bei _setMonth_ eins abziehen, weil damit die GMT gemeint ist,
 und wir in Deutschland ja Eine GMT+1 Zeitzone haben.

hth

An pumbaa: Bitte beachte die Netiquette, besonderns im Hinblick auf 
Groß/Klein-schreibung!
An mexximillian: Bitte benutze die Edit-Funktion und achte auf die zu langen 
Codezeilen.


----------



## markusb (9. April 2004)

entschuldige...

könnt ihr mir vieleicht weiter helfen...

ich suche einen counter der bis zu einem bestimmten datum/zeit abläuft sprich.... wenn das ablaufdatum der 10.april um 15.30 sein soll und wir haben den 9 april dann soll dr countdownzähler anzeigen noch  so und so viel tage studen min un sek bis zu dem zieldatum also nicht die zeit insgesamt in sek die zeit insgesamt in min sondern die zeit allgemein bis zum ablaufen....
is etwas unverständlich  ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

THX


----------



## Fabian H (9. April 2004)

Wie wär`s, wenn du dir alle Scripts auf der Seite anguckst, und nicht nur das Erstbeste?
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## markusb (9. April 2004)

ja ich hatte  mir auch beide angeguckt doch mein prob is das ich beim zweiten nich durch blicke oder etwas falsch ist denn der zeigt keine zeit an wo genau an dem script muss ich da was ändern (das genaue datum oder ähnliches?)?
also von dem script von dir fabian steht da drunter man sollte bei setmonth eins abziehen doch da steht doch 0 un wenn ich jetzt den monat an dem das datum ablkaufen soll eingebe und halt eins abziehe steht da trozdem noch 1 tag und 15 stunden obwohl die zeit die ich eingeragen hab in 16 stunden schon ablaufen müsste!

wäre nett wenn du mir weiter helfen könntest!

THX


----------



## Fabian H (10. April 2004)

Ok, du kannst dir den "set"-Block auch ersparen, indem du das hier:

```
oTime     = new Date();
            iStampNow = oTime.getTime();

            oTime.setFullYear(2004);
            oTime.setMonth(0);
            oTime.setDate(01);
            oTime.setHours(0);
            oTime.setMinutes(0);
            oTime.setSeconds(0);

// so anpasst:

            oTime     = new Date("4 12, 0:0:0");
            iStampNow = oTime.getTime();
```
Würde zu folgendem Datum runterzählen:

```
12. April um 0 Uhr
```
Wie genau dieser String aufgebaut ist, kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/date.htm

Ps: vergess das mit dem "Eines abziehen", ich glaub, das war Schwachsinn


----------



## Radhad (10. April 2004)

hmm.. aber wie es aussieht kann ich den counter net 2 mal auf einer seite verwenden, oder?


----------



## Garlof (10. April 2004)

hmmm warum solltest du ihn nicht zweimal auf einer seite verwenden können? =).
Können kann man alles


----------



## Fabian H (10. April 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, für was man zwei Count-Downs auf der Seite braucht, aber das hier sollte klappen:

```
var oTime1 = new Date("4 12, 0:0:0"); // Zeit für Timer 1
var oTime2 = new Date("5 12, 0:0:0");  // Zeit für Timer 2

function countDown(a_sId, a_oDate)
[...]
iStampFuture = a_oDate.getTime();

// und dann jeweils bei allen getElementById()'s, das oCountDown austauschen:
window.document.getElementById(a_sId + "Days")

// und das
window.document.getElementById('oAllDate').
// wird zu
window.document.getElementById(a_sId).

// und der body:
<body onload="countdown('Timer1', oTime1); countdown('Timer2', oTIme2);">

// und so einbinden:
<span id="Timer1">
  <span id="Timer1Days"></span> Tage,
  <span id="Timer1Hours"></span> Stunden,
  <span id="Timer1Minutes"></span> Minuten,
  <span id="Timer1Seconds"></span> Sekunden
</span> 

// und der zweite Countdown:
<span id="Timer2">
  <span id="Timer2Days"></span> Tage,
  <span id="Timer2Hours"></span> Stunden,
  <span id="Timer2Minutes"></span> Minuten,
  <span id="Timer2Seconds"></span> Sekunden
</span>
```
Passt das nun so?


----------

